# 14' Sea Nymph- Finished!!



## fullmoon (May 26, 2009)

So here's the new boat. It's a 1983 Sea Nymph "Traveler", 14' x 38" Floor width at the widest point. I assume that's how you measure one. It's about 58" across gunwales. As you can see the info plates are worn off and not legible. Anybody know what size motor this boat was rated for? I'm starting my search for everything, but priorities are trailer and motor. If anybody's got either of those give me a shout. Galvanized trailer preferable, but not required. Short shaft motor, and I would like to max out the power rating for that hull. Where can I get a replacement aluminum / tow loop for the bow? I have owned several other boats, but never built one from the ground up. The wife wants to know what I'm doing on the computer so late at night, and why I mumble in my sleep about casting decks and livewells. This is serious, and it's only 50 square feet of beat up sheet metal. What's wrong with us? Anyway, looking forward to getting started. I'll post pics along the way. First up is getting my rough layout in my head and on paper, then paint outside, and I think Herculiner inside. That seems like a simple way to waterproof and soundproof in one step. Great site, and I have enjoyed looking at all the talented people here sharing their mods. :beer:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

Nice boat, lots of options. Don't quote me, but most boats that size with that style transom aren't rated for anything over a 10 horse. Mines similar and only rated for a 7.

I'm sure someone else can help you out tho.


----------



## fullmoon (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, Dyeguy. I was hoping for atleast a 15hp. I tried to search that model boat but couldn't come up with anything as far as hp rating.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 26, 2009)

I have a 1436 SeaNymph and it is rated for 15hp.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 26, 2009)

looks like youre in luck then!


----------



## ober51 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats on the boat. As for Herculiner, I prefer not to apply that. It didn't work well on the boat I bought (though it may have been bad prep work) and was a nightmare getting off. I think some good paint with interdeck or non skid type stuff is better, but just my opinion. You could always reinforce the transom inside and out and maybe go a bit bigger on the motor, but stay close to the manufacturer's suggestion. Also if you get it re-registered and it looks sturdier, they may re-issue you a higher HP rating..that's what I am hoping for in NJ anyway. Good luck and post pics along the way, I'll definitely be look on with interest.


----------



## fullmoon (May 27, 2009)

Ober51, what was it you didn't like about the Herculiner? I am also using it as a second line of defense against leaky rivets. I'd like to hear some feedback on Herculiner from some others before I move forward. I know it has been used by some of you guys on your projects. Thanks.


----------



## fullmoon (May 27, 2009)

Cheeseball, how does that 15 hp push your boat? That's probably what I'll be looking for. I'll post pics along the way. Got it all mapped out in my head.


----------



## ober51 (May 27, 2009)

fullmoon said:


> Ober51, what was it you didn't like about the Herculiner? I am also using it as a second line of defense against leaky rivets. I'd like to hear some feedback on Herculiner from some others before I move forward. I know it has been used by some of you guys on your projects. Thanks.



I've heard that it has a tendency to peel off after a few seasons - and my boat indicated as such. When that happens, it's a PITA to get the remaining off (think heat guy and a lot of time). If you are using for leaky rivets and seams, I suggest Gluvit, which can then be painted to any color. I am using Gluvit on the inside and Steel Flex on the outside, so it should be sealed extremely well. Just some food for thought. I know the Herculiner would be good, I just question the long term durability on marine applications, that's all. Just keep your options open, as I think there may be some products that may be more attractive for what you're thinking.


----------



## fullmoon (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ober. I've heard of both those products here before. Wher do you get Gluvit?


----------



## Cheeseball (May 27, 2009)

fullmoon said:


> Cheeseball, how does that 15 hp push your boat? That's probably what I'll be looking for. I'll post pics along the way. Got it all mapped out in my head.



I don't know... I'm still in the process of moding my boat and haven't had it out on the water yet since I got my new 15hp. I imagine it will do about 20 - 25mph, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Brine (May 29, 2009)

fullmoon,

Check you PM's. I sent you one a couple days ago.


----------



## ober51 (May 29, 2009)

fullmoon said:


> Thanks, Ober. I've heard of both those products here before. Wher do you get Gluvit?



I actually got a crazy deal at Boater's World before it went under, I think like $70 or something low. Boatbandit.com had it pretty cheap, under $100 to your door (cheap compared to like iboats which wants close to $130). The good thing is that it can be painted, so it won't have that epoxy look.


----------



## fullmoon (May 31, 2009)

I haven't had time to work on the boat much lately, but here's what I've done:
- Fill holes with JB weld
- Replace all the rusted transom hardware with new stainless and 5200
- Fabricate a two sided patch for the transom where there were 5 holes close together. I used an old stop sign my buddy had (didn't ask how he got it). It's the perfect thickness, and a freebie!
- Scavenged an old rack from behind a thrift store. 1" x 1" square tube (28') and 
1" x 1 1/2" angle (30'). Should come in handy for framing up my deck supports.
- Next will be to prep the bottom for Steel flex. Hopefully that will be applied next weekend. I have leak checked the bottom- only 3 leaky rivets. Not bad for a 26 year old boat!
More pics to follow. :beer:


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

3 R's.
Recycle
Reduce
Reuse
Nice use of scrap.Good work on the boat.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 1, 2009)

Great scavenging skills! Was cutting the aluminum hard with your jig saw?


----------



## cgeare (Jun 1, 2009)

That is identical to my boat. The plate says it is rated for 20hp.


----------



## fullmoon (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheeseball. Get a metal cutting blade, goes thru that thin aluminum like butter! I cleaned it up with my bench grinder and wire wheel.
cgeane , You've got the same boat? It seems like a well made jon. Do you have a 20hp on yours? Someone else here thought it might only be rated for a 15. If it can handle a 20hp even better. I want to max out the power without over doing it. I may add an extra transom support when I build my back deck just in case.
O.K. more stuff today. For those of you who contemplated cutting out a seat but were worried about losing support (I was one of those), I said to hell with it, I'm going for it and if it flexes too much I'll figure something out. I want that extra floor space! Wow, what a difference in the room. It's going to give me alot of low deck space for chasing stripers around the boat! Yes, the gunwales do flex there a bit. I don't think it's going to be a problem, and I also think when I'm through with all my deck building I will gain some strength back. Also, the Sea Nymph has 3 seats, and many other 14'ers only have two to begin with, so that helped in the decision. 
So if you wondered what's under that aluminum seat, here's what I found. A solid block of styrofoam, and what was left of the original plastic wrap used to seal the styro. It was falling apart and not really waterproofing anything. But, for 26 years old there was only a little saturated styro. Less than I expected. I now have a nice piece of aluminum to re-use somewhere else. My floor will go right over what's left of the seat. I didn't want to get into removing rivets, so I trimmed it close enough to go right over it. There were no bug colonies or hidden treasure.
Also found a used galvanized trailer today close to home. It will need some work, but basically sound and heavy duty. I looked at jet ski trailer also, but they just don't look like they could be easily modified to give enough support. It seems like after we put all this work (and extra weight) into our boats, why skimp on the trailer. I want atleast 6' -8' of bunk under the hull. Here's a few more pics of the seat removal.


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a 1973 14' Ouachita flat bottom it measured 36" at the beam of the gunwales. Transom was 17". I had my 25hp mercury on it with no problems at all. I did however rebuild my transom with 3/4" cdx and a 1/2" osb plywood. The boat took all the power with not one problem. GPS told me that i was doing 30mph, fully loaded. The boat sat perfect in the water, and planed out really well. Pictured with my old 4hp suzuki.


----------



## fullmoon (Jun 7, 2009)

O.K. A little more progress. Got the bottom prepped for Steel Flex. You guys are right. That part of this project isn't a lot of fun. Grinder with 80 grit pad, plus drill with coarse wire wheel (went thru 2 of those). Paint and aluminum dust in every orifice. If you're going to do this buy and use a good mask. You do not want that dust in your lungs. I ordered two quarts based on Jerry's recommendation. Worked out perfectly, with a little left over, for my 1436. Since it came in separate containers (1/2 pints) it was easy to mix a half batch. I just added half of the grey pigment Fasco sent. First coat thin, second a little thicker. Three hours between coats to get the right "tack". I used a high quality solvent resistant roller (1/4" nap), and still got some "lint" in the finish. But step back you don't see it. No big deal, but a foam roller may have worked better, although the roller I had worked really well to apply the stuff. Here's the pics. Next project is the trailer. Got a used one that needs some work.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 12, 2009)

Steel Flex looks like it went on good - and good call on the thin first layer, thicker second layer... now the question is what color are you going to paint the rest of the boat?


----------



## fullmoon (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Russ. Yeah I was happy the way the Steel Flex turned out. It wasn't as difficult as I had expected.Not sure yet on color. I'm leaning toward a gray. After reading alot on here about cheaper, but good, alternatives to marine paint, I've been looking at some of the tractor paints at Tractor Supply. They have a gray called " Massey Ferguson" by Valspar that looks similar to battleship gray. I think that would look good, and there seems to be some good success with the tractor paints on some of the boats here. I can get a gallon for $30.00, and they have spray cans to match for touch ups. I like the idea of that. I'm working on my trailer now. I just bought bunk supports and hopefully can get that done in the next couple of weeks. Work's been crazy so I haven't had much time. I'll post some more pics as I go. I am looking forward to getting the sanding and painting DONE!


----------



## tweeder (Jun 16, 2009)

I have that exact boat. It is rated for 20hp.


----------



## fullmoon (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, Tweeder


----------



## fullmoon (Jul 4, 2009)

Work has been busy, so progress on the boat has been slow, but I've gotten some work on the trailer done, and the boat is painted!! I feel like the drudgery is behind me, and the fun stuff begins. Next will be finishing the trailer (Guide ons) and wiring, then building out the interior. Forward casting deck, rear seat and floor. More pics to come. I have been informed by the commander that our deck has to be re-stained before any more boat work. I better get busy.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2009)

Great work of materials.
Those are some thick bunks,how high up does your boat sit?
Guess it doesn't matter,unless you shallow launch a bit.
Looks great,nice paint.


----------



## fullmoon (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks. It's about 6" above the trailer frame. I guess I'll find out about launching. I haven't done it yet. I don't think I'll have any problems with the ramps I usually use, but we'll see.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good, and great idea using the extra trailer frame mat'l for the winch post! 8)


----------



## russ010 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like that massey ferguson gray... does it reflect light that bad? I can't tell on this comp if it's gloss or not


----------



## fullmoon (Jul 6, 2009)

It doesn't reflect that much. It is a gloss paint, But I added a flattening agent I got from Boater's World to add to the last coat. The directions said to mix 50:50 portions for a semi gloss finish, so I pre mixed in a bucket and then put in my sprayer. The whole boat was sprayed with a good quality automotive sprayer. The finish turned out really nice. Fortunately, the few small runs I had were in inconspicuous places. The flattening agent seemed to tone down the gloss a little. The darker color doesn't seem to reflect that much anyway. Most of the interior will be covered.


----------



## fullmoon (Aug 29, 2009)

Haven't posted in awhile. I've been busy with other things, but got a little work in recently. I've finished the trailer, and gone through the process of registering the boat. It had no registration when I bought it, but I found out it had been registered years ago. That took a little doing, but I got it. Also, had to get tags for trailer that had no I.D. plate or number and no tags when I bought it. I had to get 2 inspections by local law enforcement. First one was to verify it had no I.D., (probably to confirm it had not been stolen) then another one once I was done. Fill out a couple of forms and off to the tag office. I had my welder friend fabricate the stop block on the winch stand. The whole stand was homemade, and I am pleased the way it turned out. I had to sand blast the leaf springs and axle, and spray with primer and Rustoleum. I ordered new galvanized hubs and 13" wheels. Champion Trailer out of Louisiana had what I wanted, total price for two hubs, bearings, etc. and galvanized rims to my door for $150.00. I could re-use the tires. Now just about everything on this trailer is galvanized except the axle and springs. New lights and wiring to complete the trailer. Now to the inside. I think I've figured out how I want to do my floor and front deck. I'll post some more pics when I'm done.


----------



## gsxraddict (Mar 26, 2010)

I like your boat, it looks good.

I live right below you in Woodstock!

I am right in the middle of a modification myself, starting on the trailer and working my way to the boat this weekend. I still haven't figured out what I am going to do about running/bunk boards yet. Do you know anywhere around that has mounts?


----------



## fullmoon (Mar 27, 2010)

gsxraddict: Two places I know of: Bass Pro (long ways from Woodstock) and Bay Marine on Hwy 41. Take Chastain Rd all the way to 41. Turn left and Bay is immediately on the left. They will have some stuff, and can order anything you need. Bass Pro has a little more to choose from. I ordered some of mine as well. www.championtrailers.com 
I needed new hubs for my trailer axle and they had galvanized ones reasonably priced. 
I haven't worked on mine in awhile, but am getting back into it now that the weather is nice. I did find a used Johnson 20 hp at a really good price. (Motor is 1968, but really clean). Good luck with your build. Let's see some pics!!


----------



## fullmoon (May 2, 2010)

It's been awhile, but I'm close. I only need to mount depthfinder and trolling motor, and add a switch panel. I found a 20 hp 1968 Johnson at a good price (Craig's list). This motor was in very good condition, and only needed a little work to get it up and running-water pump, lower unit oil, kill switch and new shift linkage. It pushes her along at a pretty good clip with just me in it. I estimate 20 mph or so. Finished floor and seats, along with some storage and battery compartments (for 2). I used someone on here's idea for hatch pulls- just stapled some nylon straps to the underside of the hatches. It works great. I decided not to hinge the hatches. I played around with the hatch dimensions and determined that 3/8" gap between the hatch and the plywood deck would give just the right fit after carpet. It's tight enough to stay put but not too hard to open. They just pull off when needed. So far I haven't felt the need to have them hinged, and it's one less thing to do. Both floors float-they aren't attached. Makes cleaning and retrieving dropped items easy. I decided to prime and paint most of the wood. I'm using the same tractor paint that I painted the hull with. It goes on great and creates a durable,water repellent finish, and it's not expensive. Tractor Supply brand paint. So far it seems durable. The best part is I've been able to get her out on the water and fish!! So far I'm pleased with the layout. It seems pretty well balanced. Easy to launch, too. Oh yeah- one more thing-ROD HOLDERS!!! That's the next thing I need to do for sure. Anyway, wanted to post some pics and say thanks for all the ideas I stole along the way.


----------



## ddupre (May 4, 2010)

WOW, look great!


----------



## fullmoon (May 4, 2010)

Thanks ddupre. I've had her out a few times, and I really like the way it turned out. It's taken a year working on it as time allows. I've got to get rodholders installed before the next trip. I like to troll, and that's tough holding rods with your hands/feet, etc. Then trolling motor and depthfinder, maybe some lights. Maybe another year and I'll have her completely done!! I checked out your crawdad, too. Good job, and the expressions on your daughter's face are priceless.


----------



## njTom (May 5, 2010)

Well done =D> 
Very clean mod. Enjoy it!


----------



## Brine (May 5, 2010)

Super Sharp fullmoon. =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (May 5, 2010)

Beauty! Awesome job. =D>


----------



## fullmoon (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll post a few more pics after I get troll motor, depth finder and rod holders mounted. Atleast I can fish out of her now comfortably! To be continued.

So the Sea Nymph saga has come full circle. My buddy kept calling her "Spare Parts" so that's what we call her now. Trolling motor, rod holders, cup holders and depth finder all installed. It's been finished for awhile, but just got around to posting pics here on Tinboats. 50# Motor Guide pulls her along nicely. I have two batteries, one for trolling, one house for lights, bilge pump etc. 
I have enjoyed using this boat, and couldn't have done it without stealing ideas from all the creative people on this site. It's great for running up the rivers around here, or take the outboard off and fish the reservoirs.

I am considering selling "Spare Parts" as I haven't been using it as much as I used to, and am in the market for a bigger boat. I'll list it here for sure if I decide to sell.

Thanks for everyone's ideas and input.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice job man!


----------

